# If KG stays, how will affect him all this trade talks?



## A_12_92 (Jan 7, 2007)

now that im reallizing that KG will stay, im concerned, 
with all the trade talk, he may be hurt, even more if you concider that a lot of sources sayed that phx and sota have reached an agreemente and they just needed the 3rd team to work,
so close of leaving town, i think that he has been in a confusion lately and that can affect his game, im sure that that will change a lot of thinks, so what you say, will this be bad or good for KG???
i think with his hardwork, he will train and traing allong with all the team for be better, but i cant say that he in a moment liked the idea of playing with nash...


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't think it'll affect his play, but I do think it will make him more detached from the franchise.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

His stats has been _about_ the same for a long time except for '03-'04 season where he has improved a bit and ended up winning the season MVP.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

He should be used to it by now.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

He's probably upset, but once the season starts I don't imagine his play will be any different than it always has.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Seeing as how he is the man it wont effect his game. I bet he opts out soon though.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

It wont affect his stats, he'll still play like KG... the only thing is he might not be quite as motivated and hungry as he would be on a team thats competing, but of course he'll play hard night in night out


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

I doubt it does....But, he isn't staying in Minnesota, and I'd be suprised if he does..I also agree with XMATTHEWX, I think he'll opt out if he doesn't get traded.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

A_12_92 said:


> now that im reallizing that KG will stay, im concerned,
> with all the trade talk, he may be hurt, even more if you concider that a lot of sources sayed that phx and sota have reached an agreemente and they just needed the 3rd team to work,
> so close of leaving town, i think that he has been in a confusion lately and that can affect his game, im sure that that will change a lot of thinks, so what you say, will this be bad or good for KG???
> i think with his hardwork, he will train and traing allong with all the team for be better, but i cant say that he in a moment liked the idea of playing with nash...


There has been trade talk around him for how many years now, and I haven't his production go down at all. Besides he has a nice duo of Corey Brewer and Randy Foye to comfort him now. Production will be the same or increase.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

KG will not stay in minny...minnys not dumb enough to let him opt out and get nothing in return...KG screwed the organization by declining the trade to boston which could have netted you Al Jefferson, gerald green and the number 5 overall pick...now minny will just have to settle for a lesser offer just to get something for him


----------



## A_12_92 (Jan 7, 2007)

Quite Frankly said:


> There has been trade talk around him for how many years now, and I haven't his production go down at all. Besides he has a nice duo of Corey Brewer and Randy Foye to comfort him now. Production will be the same or increase.


yeah, always trade talk, "never mind" thought always KG, but this time was more seriusly, he was about to go, never before the wolves were open to trade him,


----------

